# Need help for multi xp g2 DIY light .



## GehenSienachlinks (Aug 4, 2013)

I have 7 16mm xp g2 LEDs that I would to put some optic lenses on . Currently I'm looking at 10 ,20 ,30 ,45 and 60 degree optics , but I don't have any experience with them . I Would probably get 20 and 60 .
My main problem is finding a driver that would support all the LEDs and batteries , it would have to be between 6-24 v and max 1.5A . Would it be possible to use a standard p60 size driver 3-6v and wire all batteries + to + and - to - ?

The other problem is what type of heat sink should I use ? I was thinking of 90 by 90 by 15 aluminum block with with 34fins 15mm each .

Any suggestions would be appreciated .


----------

